# Lennox Pressure Switch Trouble?



## Glock23 (Dec 30, 2006)

No heat. If you turn the main switch off and back on the inducer motor runs briefly. Then you pull off one of the wires from the pressure switch. You have to wait about five minutes and the inducer blower will come back on. At that point if you reconnect the wire to the pressure switch, the furnace will run until the thermostat is satisfied. This process has to be repeated every time heat is wanted. does this sound like a bad pressure switch? Thanks! John :confused1:


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Glock23

The easiest way to figure this out is to look at the board and see what code its giving you. It almost sound like the switch is sticking closed. If you pull the hose off of the inducer, blow lightly and suck lightly on the hose you can sometimes break them loose. But the permanent fix is to replace the switch.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## becsnider (Nov 18, 2012)

*quick fix worked*

Glock23 -

Thanks for these instructions. My service techs didn't even know to do this. 

I had no heat again - 3rd day of intermittent heat, so I read your post and tried it and got the heat working. Now I just need to get a new pressure switch.

:thumbup:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Running out to buy a pressure switch is just as haphazard. Carrier was discussing a certain situation. The point was, check out the trouble code, and then proceed forward. 

Good luck


----------

